# Hedgehog sitter in Ohio? :)



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi HHC!  My husband and I are traveling twice this year: once to NC at the end of March and once to Maryland at the beginning of August. We live in Lake Milton, Ohio (near Youngstown). Is there anyone out there that is close by and willing to babysit? I would feel better leaving her with someone who knows hedgehogs! :O) Plus she is 3 yrs old and on a much stricter schedule... up at 6AM, bagtime from 830-930PM. Lights out at 9:30. She has heating lamps that are thermostatically controlled and same with a heating pad. She just needs: light, food, water and love. If anyone out there knows someone or has any ideas, Id love to hear from you!  Thanks!
-Allison (Munchkin's Mommy)


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

I live no where near you, otherwise I would definitely volunteer! I'm down in Newark. 

You actually have a fantastic breeder up there nearby in Leetonia. Perhaps they would be able to help you network to find a hedgiesitter? They are called Huckstar Hedgehogs. Below are links to their site and their facebook.

http://www.huckstarhedgehogs.com/

https://www.facebook.com/HuckStarHedgehogs?sid=0.4263113390188664

I wish you luck!


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow! Thank you so much! I didn't realize we had a breeder so close by!


----------

